
Why isn't this news? - Anon84
http://caps.fool.com/Blogs/ViewPost.aspx?bpid=92143&t=01007173441069183815
======
bdfh42
Reddit is at <http://www.reddit.com> and Digg is at <http://digg.com> \- they
love this sort of post there.

